# Software disc volume stuck on my desktop ?!



## sezor003 (Aug 24, 2005)

After downloading the (firefox) .dmg file from the official website: double click on the .dmg, then a hard drive called firefox finds its way next to my .dmg, double click on that and i got my application. So far so good, now the problem is... i can't get rid of it. If i throw it away, i loose the program entirely. it seems to have installed onto my desktop. (i've tried copying it to my applications folder: everytime i open firefox, the volume reappears onto the desktop ? Basically i can't run the program without having its image on my desktop? I've also tried disc utilities / permissions, says i have none, so i verify, nothing wrong, and can't repair. So, how do I get rid of this guy on the caouch?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What's in disk that mounts? Anything other than Firefox? I would expect there to be a readme or install file in the folder.

What files did you copy to your hard drive?


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

simply drag Firefox in your Application folder, authenticate and then eject the virtual disk... you can also trash the .dmg file...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if you ran firefox the frist time from the disk image, it may of set the prefs up to use it for cashing or the like. never having used firefox on mac, i'm not sure. never heard of a program doing this. btw, why firefox, safari is just as good, and has the same feature set, pluse it plays nice with the os.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

safari has some problem in home banking, so I have to use Firefox occasionally... There wouldn't be problems with the preferences, when you run the App from the application folder it would overwrite the old prefences with a new .plist file...


----------

